# [Général] C'est pas un peu long tout ça ?

## Dwin

J'ai fini d'installer KDE (3 jours de compilation) et là je suis en train d'installer FireFox (1 heure de compilation)... J'ai pas un ordinateur tout récent (500Mhz) mais quand même, c'est pas un peu long ?

Comment on peut être productif si chaque fois qu'on a besoin d'installer quelque chose, ça prend minimum 1 heure ou 2 ?

Y a-t-il un moyen d'accélérer ces temps d'installation ?

A part acheter un nouveau PC ?  :Razz: 

----------

## limacette

Moi j utilise ccache et ca marche relativement bien... 

*  dev-util/ccache

      Latest version available: 2.3

      Latest version installed: 2.3

      Size of downloaded files: 82 kB

      Homepage:    http://ccache.samba.org/

      Description: fast compiler cache

      License:     GPL-2

sinon si tu as plusieurs pc en reseau tu peux utiliser distcc ...

tout ca est mis dans le manuel gentoo je crois...

----------

## Trevoke

Firefox en 1 heure c'est pas trop mal..

KDE en 3 jours c'est un peu long. Je parie que t'as fait "emerge kde" et pas "emerge kdebase" ...

L'inconvenient de gentoo c'est qu'il faut compiler. Si tu veux pas, y a plusieurs facons d'eviter ca, en installant des binaires, des rpm, mais bon.. on aime bien Gentoo parce qu'on choisit ce qu'on veut installer, c'est vrai.

Pour accelerer les temps d'installation ... ccache ... swap .. nouveau PC  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Dwin wrote:*   

> J'ai fini d'installer KDE (3 jours de compilation) et là je suis en train d'installer FireFox (1 heure de compilation)... J'ai pas un ordinateur tout récent (500Mhz) mais quand même, c'est pas un peu long ?
> 
> Comment on peut être productif si chaque fois qu'on a besoin d'installer quelque chose, ça prend minimum 1 heure ou 2 ?
> 
> Y a-t-il un moyen d'accélérer ces temps d'installation ?
> ...

 

Tu as oublié d'installer openoffice, aussi  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, pour firefox, thunderbird et openoffice il y a des paquets binaires, utilise les. Pour le reste des gros packages genre KDE les updates n'arrivent pas si souvent que ça, donc tu devrais être relativement tranquille.

Mais si vraiment ça te gène, achète un nouveau PC (500Mhz? Tu te sens pas frustré avec ça?  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Dwin

Bah non... c'est pas mon PC principal simplement...  :Razz: 

Effectivement, j'ai fais "emerge kde" comme un nioubi, fallait pas ?  :Smile: 

J'avais vu une doc là dessus... (j'en ai marre des docs) !

J'vais aller voir ce que c'est ccache.

Et je vais aller apprendre comment on installe un binaire sous Linux. Il est où le fichier .exe ?  :Razz: 

Merci pour vos réponses, j'vais essayer tout ça !  :Wink: 

----------

## limacette

Normalement c est 

```
emerge -k programme
```

edit:150e post...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -k programme

 

Simple curiosité: A quoi sert le -k ???

 *Quote:*   

> Moi j utilise ccache et ca marche relativement bien... 

 

Ca marche comment ccache??? 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Dwin wrote:*   

> Bah non... c'est pas mon PC principal simplement... 
> 
> Effectivement, j'ai fais "emerge kde" comme un nioubi, fallait pas ? 
> 
> J'avais vu une doc là dessus... (j'en ai marre des docs) !
> ...

 

En fait "emerge kde" émerge TOUS les packages KDE (enfin, il me semble  :Embarassed:  ). Un truc plus léger consiste à faire "emerge kdelibs" puis "emerge kdebase". Il existe meme une technique pour rendre ça plus léger (fait une recherche "superlight KDE" dans le forum), mais ça suppose une bonne connaissance des applis KDE.

Pour ce qui est des binaires, il faudra par exemple "emerge mozilla-firefox-bin" au lieu de "emerge mozilla-firefox" (mais ça marche pas pour tout  :Wink:  )

----------

## Darkael

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge -k programme 
> 
> Simple curiosité: A quoi sert le -k ???
> 
> 

 

-k=--usepkg, c'est pour utiliser des packages binaires, ceux du cdrom ou que tu as fait toi-même, pour ne pas avoir à compiler.

 Euh, pour info c'est pas les mêmes paquets binaires que ceux dont j'ai parlé dans mon post précédent. Houla, j'espère que  que Dwin n'est pas pas trop embrouillé avec tout ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

De maniere plus général je penses que gentoo n'est pas fait pour un 500Mhz. Sauf si on a un gros pc à coté qui peut compiler à la place  :Wink: 

Une manip à laquelle j'ai pensé, pour un petit pc ché moi que je voudrais faire passer à gentoo, mais compiler sur du 300Mhz c pas terrible. Donc je pensais que jv faire un petit dossier sur mon "gros" pc (1500Mhz), je chroot ce dossier, je fais une install minimum d'une gentoo avec le make.conf tourné à la sauce pentium II (j'ai un athlonXP comme gros pc) puis dans ce chroot je fais gentillement des "emerge --buildpkgonly" puis je transfere ces paquets binaire et je les install sur le ptit pc  :Smile: 

----------

## sebbb

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Donc je pensais que jv faire un petit dossier sur mon "gros" pc (1500Mhz), je chroot ce dossier, je fais une install minimum d'une gentoo avec le make.conf tourné à la sauce pentium II (j'ai un athlonXP comme gros pc) puis dans ce chroot je fais gentillement des "emerge --buildpkgonly" puis je transfere ces paquets binaire et je les install sur le ptit pc :)

 

Ça revient à faire du "cross-compil" avec distcc... je crois que c'est pas conseillé non ?

----------

## zdra

distcc marche entre machines puissantes, mais j'ai remarqué que c'est pas génial quand le host est pas tres puissant car la préparation des calcules à envoier aux autres ordi n'est pas pas tres rapide, et donc si le host est lent la compilation le sera également (mais qd meme plus rapide...). C'est pour ça que jprefere tout compiler sur une grosse marchine. Et c'est pas vraiment de la cross-compilation, ça reste pour une architecture x86, c'est juste qq options d'optimisation qui sont différentes.

----------

## cylgalad

Avec distcc, ça va beaucoup plus vite, largement moins d'un jour pour kde. Le but de distcc est justement d'accélérer la compilation sur une machine plus lente en utilisant une autre machine plus puissante, et c'est très efficace : mon pII 300 MHz est très satisfait d'avoir 2 athlons à son service  :Wink: 

----------

## gim

 *zdra wrote:*   

> De maniere plus général je penses que gentoo n'est pas fait pour un 500Mhz.

 

... pour une utilisation "poste de travail". (surtout si on veut compiler gnome/kde/mozilla)

Pour un petit serveur ça va très bien  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour un petit serveur ça va très bien 

 

évidement

----------

## Trevoke

essaye "DO_NOT_COMPILE" comme recherche sur le forum avec KDE.. tu vas trouver tres vite.

(edit : COUGH le thread sur les tips COUGH)

----------

## Darkael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> essaye "DO_NOT_COMPILE" comme recherche sur le forum avec KDE.. tu vas trouver tres vite.
> 
> (edit : COUGH le thread sur les tips COUGH)

 

Je lui ai déja parlé de ça. De toutes façons, il a déja installé KDE, donc c'est plus la peine maintenant... Sauf s'il aime se faire du mal.

----------

## Trevoke

... Il vient d'installer KDE sur un 500Mhz.

A mon avis il a un cote masochiste pas si latent que ca.

----------

## sebbb

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ... Il vient d'installer KDE sur un 500Mhz.
> 
> A mon avis il a un cote masochiste pas si latent que ca.

 

Ben openoffice va surement lui plaire alors   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *zdra wrote:*   

> distcc marche entre machines puissantes, mais j'ai remarqué que c'est pas génial quand le host est pas tres puissant car la préparation des calcules à envoier aux autres ordi n'est pas pas tres rapide, et donc si le host est lent la compilation le sera également (mais qd meme plus rapide...). C'est pour ça que jprefere tout compiler sur une grosse marchine. Et c'est pas vraiment de la cross-compilation, ça reste pour une architecture x86, c'est juste qq options d'optimisation qui sont différentes.

 

Je ne veux pas trop entrer dans les détails, car la manpage de distcc expliquera tout ça bien mieux que moi. Mais en gros : il est possible de spécifier à distcc de ne pas utiliser du tout la machine locale pour la compilation (elle regarde bosser les autres pour elle). Dans ce cas, le PC qui lance l'emerge ne sert qu'à l'ordonnancement des compilations (c'est quand même un minimum, lorsqu'on est inspecteur des travaux finis, de penser à donner du travail aux autres  :Wink:  !).

Pour ce faire, omettez simplement localhost lors de la configuration de vos hôtes de compilation. Vous pouvez également affecter des poids aux commandes de compil pour prendre en compte la puissance relative de vos machines.

Imaginons 3 machines :

pc1 : pentium 200 Mhz / 64M

pc2 : pentium 4 3 Ghz / 512M

pc3 : pentium 3 600 Mhz / 256 M

Dans cette configuration, pc2 est le plus puissant, suivi loin derrière par pc3, et enfin par pc1, la bouse sur laquelle on veut absolument installer gentoo  :Wink:  !

Sur pc1, lancez la commande suivante :

```
distcc-config --set-hosts "pc2/4 pc3/1"
```

Relancez distcc, bien sûr, et le tour est joué : pour chaque compilation lancée sur cet hôte (le pentium 200 donc), pc2 recevra 4 fois plus de travail que pc3, et pc1 ne fera rien du tout (puisque nous ne l'avons pas spécifié dans la liste).

Bon, dans la pratique cela ne se passe pas exactement comme cela, mais cela vous donne une idée de la manière dont cela fonctionne.

Pour en savoir plus : man distcc, tout simplement  :Wink:  !

----------

## Darkael

 *sebbb wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   ... Il vient d'installer KDE sur un 500Mhz.
> 
> A mon avis il a un cote masochiste pas si latent que ca. 
> 
> Ben openoffice va surement lui plaire alors  

 

Mieux encore, je suggère qu'il essaye Acovea pour optimiser ses CFLAGS ... (même pour une grosse machine faut être un peu fou).

----------

## Trevoke

Whoa. Je vais faire ca sur mon ordi au boulot lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Saigneur

D'après vous, c'est possible de faire du distCC par Internet ?

Histoire de faire un pool de compilation francophone, un peu à la Seti@home ? Un distcc@home en quelque sorte  :Wink: 

Du monde intéressé ?

----------

## anigel

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> D'après vous, c'est possible de faire du distCC par Internet ?

 

Techniquement, rien ne s'y oppose... Pratiquement, tu vas te heurter aux limites de la liaison internet domestique, bien moins rapide qu'un réseau local. La latence entre autres (le ping), va poser de gros problèmes. Au final, je pense que les performances seront moins bonnes que si tu n'utilisais pas distcc du tout.

Le temps que distcc te fera gagner sera contrebalancé par les temps d'envoi et réception des fichiers via le net.

----------

## zdra

C'est vrai que quand je fais un distcc entre un 1500Mhz et un 2000Mhz, les 100Bbps de ma connection locale sont bien utilisé ! alors imaginer faire ça sur du 3.3Mbps (vois meme encore moins).... puis ça va rapidement pomper la limite de transfere par mois... et si qqn a un kernel panic faut tout un systeme qui parvienne à relancer les taches sur les pc restant, ché pas si distcc fait ça.

----------

## sebbb

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> D'après vous, c'est possible de faire du distCC par Internet ?

 

Oui, ça marche, j'ai tester mais il m'a fallut plus de 1h pour compiler vim, ça fait long...

Si tu regarde un peu distccmon, il fait une utilisation plutot intenssive du réseaux

----------

## Saigneur

Ok. Donc DistCC n'est pas assez optimisée pour utiliser Internet. Il faudrait pour ça que chaque ordi télécharge lui-même les sources, et que seules les directives de compilation soient émises, et les binaires soient reçus...

Tant pis  :Smile: 

----------

## Dwin

Mon petit PC a pour vocation d etre un serveur a terme mais je voulais voir comment fonctionnait Linux sous un environnement graphique. Y a encore plein de choses que je ne comprends pas d ailleurs. =P

Je viens d installer Apache en telechargeant les binaires. Ca m'a effectivement pris beaucoup moins de temps. (je m'y attendais un peu quand meme) 

Le mode graphique me plait plutot bien meme s'il me semble qu'une grosse machine est necessaire.

Petite question au passage > il est ou le repertoire "Program Files" sous Linux ? =)

Apache m'a dit de mettre ca dans /usr/local/apache2 mais je suis sur que la Gentoo a son petit coin a elle pour stocker ce genre d'application...

(remarquez aussi que la j'ecris depuis mon KDE, pas d'accens, clavier ricain, etc... encore des choses a apprendre...)

----------

## Trevoke

mais ca depend, ca, tu sais.  :Smile: 

Par exemple, KDE est EXTREMEMENT taxant au niveau RAM etc.

je te conseille emerge windowmaker

C'est tres leger et vraiment tres bon pour faire un serveur comme interface graphique temporaire.

Ce qui est imoprtant sur un serveur, encore plus que la securite, c'est d'avoir peu de processus qui courent.. et KDE a carrement des processus en bagnoles, pietons, flics, un vrai bordel.

Program Files.. Heu.. bah /usr/local c'est pas mal comme idee..

En general quand meme on te conseille d'utiliser "emerge" pour installer.

----------

## sebbb

 *Dwin wrote:*   

> Petite question au passage > il est ou le repertoire "Program Files" sous Linux ? =)
> 
> Apache m'a dit de mettre ca dans /usr/local/apache2 mais je suis sur que la Gentoo a son petit coin a elle pour stocker ce genre d'application...

 

bah y'en a pas au même sens que sous windows, mais :

dans /usr/bin (et /bin) tu trouvera la majorité des binaires pour les utilisateurs

dans /sbin (et /usr/sbin) les binaires pour les outils d'admin

et dans /opt certains progs (je sais pas trop comment les définir) comme VMWare, OpenOffice, Enemy-Territory, etc.

Si quelqu'un veut corriger/completer...

[EDIT]

Pour /usr/local normalement c'est là qu'on met les prog. que l'on complie soit-même, "à la main"

[/EDIT]

----------

## Saigneur

Une interface graphique sur un serveur..... Est-ce vraiment indispensable ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

A ce que j'ai compris, il installe d'abord avec interface, et il refera en serveur avec le minimum.

----------

## sebbb

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> je te conseille emerge windowmaker

 

<troll>

   moi j'aime bien XFce4 :)

</troll>

----------

## limacette

FVWM!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *limacette wrote:*   

> FVWM!  

 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa : Fluxbox !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Les enfants... windowmaker est le plus leger qui soit, point stop.

(bon c'est pas vrai y a twm mais quand meme).

Serieusement faut pas troller ..

windowmaker est vraiment, vraiment tres bon comme interface graphique TEMPORAIRE sur un serveur. Un serveur doit pouvoir tourner sans GUI mais de temps en temps il faut ce qu'il faut.

----------

## gim

En ce qui concèrne le disttcc a travers internet,

En fait, j'ai justement éssayé il y a pas longtemps. Pour des ordis avec une fréquence inférieure a 500MHz je pense que ça peut devenir assez rentable.

C'est l'upload du client qui est limitant : les sources préprocéssées sont en général très grosses, alors que les objets à récupérer sont très petits. Mais déjà avec un upload de 512Mb/s on doit pouvoir arriver à faire quelque chose (penser à activer la compression soit avec distcc (,lzo), soit sur la connexion ssh).

Le ping c'est pas un problème : en général on peut parralleliser les envois sans problème (pas besoin d'avoir fini la compil d'un fichier pour en commencer une autre) il suffit de choisir son "MAKEOPTS=-jx" assez grand.

M'enfin distcc c'est pas aussi confortable qu'un gcc sur place... (notament je n'arrive pas du tout à lui faire gérer les versions du compilateur).

----------

## Dwin

Il est vrai que la moitie des trucs que KDE a installe ne me servent strictement a rien et d'ailleurs. J'aurais prefere ne pas les installer, mais bon... au moins je vois un peu les applicatifs proposes sous Linux !

Des que j'aurais vu, et que je maitriserai un peu plus il y a bien des chances que j'installe tout ca sur mon gros PC et que je desinstalle mon serveur pour en faire qqch de potable. =)

J'vous raconte ma vie en fait... Ca vous interesse ? =P

----------

## Darkael

D'abord:

fvwm > fluxbox > openbox >> windowmaker (y'a vraiment des gens qui utilisent ce truc?  :Confused: )

Ensuite, je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est un peu inutile de mettre une interface graphique sur un serveur, tout peut être (doit être?) fait à la console. Et puis ça alourdit le serveur de mettre X et compagnie et ça ajoute des failles potentielles (bon, j'exagère un peu   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Trevoke

Dwin, il faut que tu comprennes un truc tres important..

Les applications proposees dans KDE ne sont en rien representatives de ce que tu peux faire avec Linux.. C'est une sub-categorie.

Il y a des TONNES de choses que tu peux utiliser.. KDE n'est qu'une parmi plusieurs interfaces graphiques..

Voila ce que tu devrais installer pour jeter un coup- d'oeil a d'autres : 

fluxbox

gnome-light

kdebase (bon tu l'as deja)

windowmaker

enlightenment

il y en a beaucoup d'autres.. 

Resumons.. Il faut absolument etre curieux sous Linux sinon tu vas tout rater.

je te conseille d'installer esearch (emerge esearch) et de t'amuser a chercher un peu avec (esearch -S seti, esearch -S math, esearch -S crypt ....)

Pose des questions ici et on repondra. Mais rappelle-toi de chercher sur le foruma vant de psoer la question au cas ou.

----------

## Trevoke

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> D'abord:
> 
> fvwm > fluxbox > openbox >> windowmaker (y'a vraiment des gens qui utilisent ce truc? )
> 
> Ensuite, je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est un peu inutile de mettre une interface graphique sur un serveur, tout peut être (doit être?) fait à la console. Et puis ça alourdit le serveur de mettre X et compagnie et ça ajoute des failles potentielles (bon, j'exagère un peu   )

 

Windowmaker : si, si, on l'a sur des serveurs au bureau, tu devrais l'essayer c'est SUPER fonctionnel (mais pas tres joli).

C'est genial si tu dois pouvoir voir toutes les infos dont t'as besoin d'un coup d'oeil..

----------

## Darkael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windowmaker : si, si, on l'a sur des serveurs au bureau, tu devrais l'essayer c'est SUPER fonctionnel (mais pas tres joli).
> 
> C'est genial si tu dois pouvoir voir toutes les infos dont t'as besoin d'un coup d'oeil..

 

Ben écoute je l'ai sur les PC de mon école, je trouve ça assez laid et plutot lourd au niveau de l'interface et du design. Enfin bon, je suppose que nous avons tous les deux des gouts différents.

----------

## Trevoke

Bah.. lourd comment? c'est sur que c'est pas super mobile comme decor.

je me sers de fvwm-crystal, personnellement, ou de enlightenment 0.16 (en attendant que 0.17 aie un pager)... Mais windowmaker est plutot utile pour, par exemple, un mail server ou un router ou... tu vois? des trucs plutot statiques.

----------

## sebbb

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Ben écoute je l'ai sur les PC de mon école, je trouve ça assez laid et plutot lourd au niveau de l'interface et du design. Enfin bon, je suppose que nous avons tous les deux des gouts différents.

 

non, il a bien expliqué la chose, c'est fonctionnel...

----------

## Dwin

Au niveau developpement Web, XML, PHP, Java ou C/C++ il y a des trucs a essayer absolument ?

(je suis developpeur a la base)

Sinon oui, je cherche tjrs avant de poster, sinon il y aurait deja 1000 posts de moi par ici. =O

Faut aussi voir que je ne suis pas un gros fan de Linux. Je m'y interesse et ca me plait beaucoup mais je l'utilise principalement pour le travail et donc je cherche surtout a etre productif. Or, j'ai remarque que des qu'on demandait a des gens de quitter un environnement Windows, il etait un peu "perdu". =P

Donc niveau configuration des fenetres, je cherchais plutot un Windows'Like, voila pourquoi KDE. Mais je testerai les autres, aussi histoire de voir comment on fait avec 2 gestionnaires de fenetre.

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, de toute facon si c'est pour le boulot tu peux tout de suite faire un "emerge kdebase" ca te virera toutes les conneries genre table de mendeleiev et truc pour regarder les etoiles la nuit (j'oublie le mot).

Il y a ... 

emerge emacs --- emerge xemacs

emerge vim

(ces deux-la c'est toujours la guerre a lequel est le meilleur, donc n'y allons pas)

emerge scite c'est pas mal

pou le web, il y a quanta.

----------

## Darkael

 *sebbb wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Ben écoute je l'ai sur les PC de mon école, je trouve ça assez laid et plutot lourd au niveau de l'interface et du design. Enfin bon, je suppose que nous avons tous les deux des gouts différents. 
> 
> non, il a bien expliqué la chose, c'est fonctionnel...

 

Tssss à cause de vous j'ai emergé windowmaker pour vérifier qu'on parlait bien de la même chose  :Very Happy: 

Non non, c'est bien le WM que je trouve super mal foutu (et pas qu'au niveau beauté, même si c'est assez laid quand même).

Enfin bon, si ça peut faire votre bonheur... En tout cas pour moi:

```

emerge -C windowmaker

echo x11-wm/windowmaker >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Adrien

En gros: Bonjour le troll   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

ça manquait à tout le monde ça un bon gros troll... ça faisait looongtemps  :Very Happy: 

allé:

GNOME POWAAAAA !!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Dwin wrote:*   

> Au niveau developpement Web, XML, PHP, Java ou C/C++ il y a des trucs a essayer absolument ?
> 
> (je suis developpeur a la base) 

 

Hep les gars, je vous rappelle la question ici.

----------

## Apsforps

Ben oui, mais ça va faire un troll aussi ça comme question, moi je dirais emacs pour le codage de tous les jours, peut-être anjuta pour le c/c++ mais bof, et sinon, eclipse pour le java, voire le c++ avec cdt...

----------

## Zentoo

Heuuu... excusez mais Windowmaker bien configuré avec des docks et quelques widgets est aussi beau que d'autres WM... Perso j'utilises ca depuis 6 ans, bon d'accord, ya des heures de configuration dessus, j'y ai adjoins des docks et un starterbar a la macOS, RoxFiler pour avoir un gestionnaire de fichiers (j'ai tout les types mimes configurés) et c'est parfait... changer de workspaces a la vitesse de la lumière avec la molette et un wm qui prends 2Mo de RAM, c'est parfait à mon sens.

 Sinon, pour éviter le troll, pour une interface basique se rapprochant d'un windows98, il y a icewm à essayer sur une petite config...  voilà pour toi Dwin ! ... 

  Tant que l'on est dans les applis légères: pour éditer du texte et du code, il y a nedit qui est excellent.

[/img]

----------

